# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  50 Amazing Ramen Noodle Recipes

## Justin Case

http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-lif...oodle-recipes/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.rasmussen.edu/articles/ra...le-recipes.asp


 I've gotta try some of those! LOL :clap:

----------


## sthrnstrong

I love ramen noodles been eating the ever since I was in the Marines. Another big plus is I don't believe they ever really expire kinda like a twinkie.

----------


## srtmedic

here is the updated link to get the ramen noodle recipes.

http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-lif...oodle-recipes/

----------


## Justin Case

> here is the updated link to get the ramen noodle recipes.
> 
> http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-lif...oodle-recipes/


Thanks,,  I wonder what happened to the first one ???

----------


## paracordist

thanks for that; raman's a staple in my house lol

----------


## Old GI

Ramen and cigarettes always lined my rucksack.  The hot sauce was so important, I kept it on my person. Ramen is still a major part of my home life too.

----------


## EdD270

With Ramen noodles and Spam a guy can live forever.  Well, at least the ramen and spam will live forever.

----------


## NotSoOldCrone

Hey, thanks Justin! At .33 a package, Ramen is a big staple in my food storage. And, from personal experience, the oldest Ramen I have eaten was 5 years old. Still perfect too- so I think it does last forever!
I coulda' used this in '04 when I was 4 weeks without electricity after Hurricane Charlie (then Frances, then Ivan then Jeanne... sheesh!) We live off Ramen and Tuna fish.

----------


## Rick

Sourdough has eaten 20 year old Ramen that was spoiled and all he got was a lousy T shirt.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I was never a fan of "just noodles" till I tried it with some deer jerky and habanero.
Birds-eye peppersauce is pretty good too, but most folks find the "hotness" takes away from the "flavor".

I thought "hot" was the flavor??!

----------

